# 12 yr old with weak back legs



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi gang

i just signed up today and its nice to see all they golden owners on here! i was hoping that somebody could help me out with some info. my boy Charlie is 12 years old with really no health problems. the only thing i've noticed is his back legs are getting really weak. he is not showing any discomfort at all. when he wakes up in the morning, he really try to pick himself up or when he's playing with other dogs his back legs will give out on him when he's trying to make a sharp turn. is there anything you guys can suggest to help build strength back up in his back legs or help him in any way. is metacam a good idea? he's actually used that stuff when he was about 5 because of his front leg and it worked great so i'm wondering if thats the route to take. hope to hear from somebody soon.

thanks all
steven


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site. :wave: 

Sounds like your boy's age is catching up with him. I would suggest maybe swimming, to help build up the strength in his hind legs. It's a very good exercise and won't put lot's of stress on his joints.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Has he had his hips x-rayed? Likely there is some arthritis going on. I'd make sure to put him on a glucosamine/chond. supplement. I really like the one by K9 Liquid Health and have seen great results with older dogs.

-Stephanie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the site. What does your vet say? There are a number of supplements that would probably help. I'd check with my vet. Good luck!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! I second the idea of checking with your vet and maybe some x-rays on his hips--doesn't sound like there is much wrong other than a well spent youth!! Jeremy's idea about swimming is good also - check some of the local vets and see if the have a hydrotherapy pool for use to you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two, although young, went to a swim rehab facility. I saw some amazing progress there in older dogs. The exercise helps to stop the muscles for atrophy, strengthens the weakened muscles, and is easier on the joints.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he on any supplements for hips and joints? Glucosamine, Chondriton or Glycoflex?....Those will help with any discomfort. I have Woody on Glycoflex and Hip Chips for his Hd


----------



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

wow you guys are great! thank you so much for your concerns. charlie is on glucosamine. i havent tried the rest. i guess i will go pay the vet a visit and see what their opinion is. i've never heard of rehab type places for dogs. that sounds great but i dont know if they actually have them here. i'm out in vancouver canada. maybe somebody can help me with that?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've looked through this list. David Levine's Homepage - Links and General Information on Animal Physical Therapy/Rehabilitation Also, when I first found the listing, the facility I took my two was not on it yet. They had just opened. They added their listing when I told them about this web site.

I hope these links aren't broken. I haven't checked. My two went here Top Dog Health : Canine rehabilitation and Fitness


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How far away is this one. The SPAW occupies the entire left wing of Aldergrove Animal Hospital located in Aldergrove BC, about 60 Km east of Vancouver

Life of Miss Sunshade - The Vancouver SuperDALE: Tis the season for REHAB

_*CANADIAN LOCATIONS*_


K9H20 
#3493 Okanagon Drive 
Abbotsford, BC 
Website: www.k9h2o.net 
Phone: 1-604-864-2284 

Aldergrove Animal Hospital Ltd 
26841 Fraser Highway, Aldergrove, BC Canada V4W3E4 
Website: www.thespaw.ca/thespaw/index.html 
Phone: (604) 856-7707 

Treetops Animal Care 
6487 3rd Line, R.R. #2 
Alliston, Ontario, Canada L9R 1V2 
Phone: 705-435-6174 

Animal Critical Care group of Vancouver* 
1410 Boundary Road 
Burnaby, British Columbia V5K 4V3 
Phone: 604-473-4898 
*hydrotherapy 

VITAL K9 POOL 
(Vancouver Island Therapy And Leisure) 
Errington, B.C., Canada 
V0R 1V0 
Website: www.vitalk9.ca 
Phone: 250-248-9992 

Argyl Farms 
Ontario 
1 mile North of Mohawk Raceway on the Guelph Line, North of the 401 
For directions and more info call: 
Phone: 905-854-0224 
*price undetermined (approx.$12/session) 

Fit Dogs 
227 Broadview Ave. 
Toronto, ON M4M 2G3 
www.fit-dogs.com 
[email protected] 
Phone: 416-929-9287


----------



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you very much kimm. i will definitely look into this.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

I have two seniors both of whom are on Joint Supp. I give them Glyco-Flex soft chews. Stage 3. It looks like a treat. They love it.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My 10 yr old golden had weakness in her hind end and she had Myasthenia Gravis. Here is a link:

Myasthenia Gravis

Her other symptom that goes along with the hind end weakness was Megaeosphagus...an eosphagus that is flaccid, with no muscle tone, to help the food get to the stomach. Does your golden have any problems keeping food and water down? Megaesophagus


----------



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

he has ABSOLUTELY no problems keeping things down lol. if there is a problem, its putting too many things down lol. he is a pig. always hungry.


----------

